# The palm



## lucindalou (Jun 15, 2012)

What are the shoreline apartments like? They look really nice from what i can see on the internet. Is it a good location to be in/easy access to most places? Thanks


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

The apartments look great, but I should warn you that recently there has been some really negative press coming out regarding that specific property/residence. It mainly has to do with unpaid service fees, how the developer (nakheel) is going about trying to get those fees from owners and finally about the amount of the service fees in question. If you are really interested in renting there, I would suggest at the very least to get your bases covered by making sure that the owner of the unit have paid their dues. Do a google search for 'shore-line service fees arabian business', and you'll get an idea of what i'm talking about. 

P.S: read the comments on the arabianbusiness.com stories, they have some good first-hand info.


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

I was looking at the Palm but the stories I read and heard put me right off, also people have had ongoing issues there would stay clear unless its Fairmont or oceiana residence


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

This maybe due to exorbitant service fees


----------



## lucindalou (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I think I need to investigate some more.


----------



## hpant (Aug 24, 2012)

lucindalou said:


> Thanks everyone. I think I need to investigate some more.


Hi,

I'm interested in the Palm area myself and will begin researching soon. Would greatly appreciate if you could pm anything useful that you discover in your research.

Happy hunting!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Feel free to PM me regarding information about the Palm. Been specialising there for nearly 3 years now....


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Jimbo, what is the latest situation on the palm regarding beach access, pools, gyms etc?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

From the lack of comment I guess it's still a bit of a dodgy subject then?


----------



## iDub777 (Jul 6, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> From the lack of comment I guess it's still a bit of a dodgy subject then?


Hmm... what do you mean?

Anyway on the Palm Oceana looks better than the Shoreline (and no problems with service charges!)
And they have recently changed their security staff - so situation should improve.

Living on the Palm you will enjoy a very peaceful life (ha-ha), far away from busy Sheikh Zayed Rd and all the highways...

On the contrary, you will be kind of "far" (10-15minutes by car) from main attractions (e.g., JBR, Mall(s) etc.)

Another issue - Palm lacks decent shops (well, I mean basic ones [groceries]) 

Any extra questions? Feel free to ask...


----------



## lucindalou (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank all for replies and advice. I have now arranged to stay at jbr for 1 month when I arrive and then take it from there.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> From the lack of comment I guess it's still a bit of a dodgy subject then?


Sorry I thought I had answered this in a PM. The pools and beach for the Shorelines is sorted now as long as your Landlord has paid his service charges.


----------

